# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  Cho thuê xe đi Vân Đồn - Quan Lạn lh 0944738855

## quangdung12

Viettrans CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ XE ĐI VÂN ĐỒN - QUAN LẠN ........... XIN LIÊN HỆ Mr *Nghĩa: 0944738855*
* Dòng xe to:
Xe 45 chỗ: Univer, Hiclass, Aero space, Thaco, King Long
Xe 35 chỗ: Aero town, Samco…
Xe 24-29 chỗ: County Hàn quốc, Đồng Vàng, Thaco, 1/5…
Xe 16 chỗ: Ford Transit, Mercedes Spriter..
* Dòng xe nhỏ
Xe 7 chỗ: Isuzu, Innova, Ford everest, Fortuner, Land cruiser......
Xe 4 chỗ: Lacetti, Gentra, Altiz, Vios, Civic…
* BẢNG GIÁ XE ĐI VÂN ĐỒN - QUAN LẠN : 3N3D
- Xe 16 chỗ: 6.000.000 VNĐ
- Xe 29 chỗ: 7.500.000 VNĐ
- Xe 35 chỗ: 8.700.000 VNĐ
- Xe 45 chỗ:11.000.000 VNĐ 
_*** Giá trên chỉ mang tính chất tương đối, giá có thể thay đổi theo từng thời điểm._
GIẢM GIÁ 10% CHO KHÁCH HÀNG LÀ HỌC SINH - SINH VIÊN, VĂN PHÒNG DU LỊCH VÀ KHÁCH HÀNG THUÊ XE SỚM, THUÊ VỚI SỐ LƯỢNG NHIỀU

Hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôi để có giá tốt nhất:
Công ty: viettrans
add: số 383 Bạch Đằng - Hoàn Kiếm - HÀ NỘI
Tel: 04 3932 0020
Fax: *04 3932 0159*
Hotline: 0944738855
Website: http://xedulichhanoi.com.vn / viettrans.vn
Xin cảm ơn đã đọc tin của chúng tôi!

----------


## quangdung12

đi biển cùng tôi nào

----------


## quangdung12

xedulichhanoi.com

----------


## quangdung12

Website: http://xedulichhanoi.com.vn / viettrans.vn
Xin cảm ơn đã đọc tin của chúng tôi!

----------


## quangdung12

*Đặt xe qua mail: dieuhanhxe.viettrans@gmail.com
Website : http://www.viettrans.vn | http://xedulichhanoi.com.vn/ | http://dulichgiare360.com/

Read more: http://kenhrao.vn/threads/354946-Cho...#ixzz3fqoJNz9Y*

----------


## quangdung12

Công ty: VIETTRANS HÀ NỘI
add: 383 Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm- Hà Nội
vpgd: Lô N12A, khu tái định cư X2A Yên Sở, Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội.
Tel: 043 932 00 20   -   Fax: 043 932 01 59
Yahoo: viettrans03   -   Sky: viettrans_xedulich
MAIL: xedulichhanoi.viettrans@gmail.com
Hotline: 0904.795.598
*Web:http://xedulichhanoi.com.vn /* *http://viettrans.vn*

----------

